# Bale Supply Fence Energizer Sale



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

For the remainder of February Bale Supply is offering 5% off and free shipping for all their Power Wizard Fence Energizers. They have a three year warranty. Thank you for stopping in.

Promotion code BSAC7031WA


----------

